# Biotin



## coachdiva (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone here take Biotin for their hair and nails? I took my acrylics off last year, and as you can imagine my real nails were a right mess. Someone suggested trying Biotin. I found it in Walmart, 5,000mcg, 120 pills of which you take one a day, and its under $7. It really seems to have stengthened my nail nails a lot, and I don't know if it's just me, but I think my hair is in better condition too. Is anyone else taking it? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## MrsBombshell (Apr 21, 2012)

I took biotin for a little while, but found that it broke me out. It is great for hair, skin, and nails, though.


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

I've heard great things.  I would like to try it as soon as I stop breastfeeding my son.  I hate to take chances.


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 13, 2013)

I was taking biotin on and off for a while, didn't notice any differences so that's why I stopped, but thinking back my hair was definitely feeling healthy... Might need to get back on it!


----------



## TonyaB (Jan 3, 2014)

I have been taking biotin now for over 30 days. I started off taking 5,000 mg and increase by 1,000 mg every month. I started taking it because my hair was not growing. It has now grown 2inches in the first month and my hair is more soft. It has not worked for my nails though. Haven't noticed much difference in my skin either.   When you are taking biotin you need to drink TONS of water or you could get breakouts. You should be drinking half your body weight in Ounces. so if you are 100 lbs, you should be drinking 50oz of water a day. That's 3 (16.9oz) bottles of water a day.


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 4, 2014)

MrsBombshell said:


> I took biotin for a little while, but found that it broke me out. It is great for hair, skin, and nails, though.


  I stopped taking my 2500mcg b/c it was breaking me out, too.


----------



## YoliLoves (Jan 4, 2014)

TonyaB said:


> I have been taking biotin now for over 30 days. I started off taking 5,000 mg and increase by 1,000 mg every month. I started taking it because my hair was not growing. It has now grown 2inches in the first month and my hair is more soft. It has not worked for my nails though. Haven't noticed much difference in my skin either.   When you are taking biotin you need to drink TONS of water or you could get breakouts. You should be drinking half your body weight in Ounces. so if you are 100 lbs, you should be drinking 50oz of water a day. That's 3 (16.9oz) bottles of water a day.


  Ok, that's good to know, maybe I'll try it again...I have a lot of capsules left! Thanks for the water tip!


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

Biotin broke me out really bad so my friend was selling Itworks the wraps and she told me they had a product called hair skin and nails. So i bought it first week of taking it my nails for strong my hair grew an inch and my face cleared up I've been on it for 2 months now. My hairs growing fast I mostly got it to grow my hair out. Def worth it!    





coachdiva said:


> Does anyone here take Biotin for their hair and nails? I took my acrylics off last year, and as you can imagine my real nails were a right mess. Someone suggested trying Biotin. I found it in Walmart, 5,000mcg, 120 pills of which you take one a day, and its under $7. It really seems to have stengthened my nail nails a lot, and I don't know if it's just me, but I think my hair is in better condition too. Is anyone else taking it? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jan 16, 2016)

Biotin broke me out too but I'll look into Itworks and see if it works better!


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Mar 31, 2017)

Biotin broke me out too, along with what seemed like more hair loss.


----------



## juraseka (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a 10,000mg tablet I found as one of the best rated on Amazon. Started taking it for my nails mainly. Not seeing any difference in hair or nails. Going to finish my bottle and stop. I prefer specific products that I apply directly onto my hair and nails


----------

